# What size tubes for pickle fork shooter?



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello fellow pickle fork shooter enthusiasts,

If you happen to shoot your PFS with tubes, what size and length tubes do you use on your pickle fork shooters? I understand that master Dgui uses latex tubing from master Tex Shooter with larger sleeves to protect and extend tube life where the tubes rub against the forks. I want to shoot 1/4" and 3/8" steel.

Anyone know what size tubes Dgui uses as sleeves to protect the smaller tubes? Tried to PM him to no avail. :iono: Lost his e-mail address too. :slap:

What size tubes do you use with your PFS? What size sleeves?

Thanks for your recommendations  and happy shooting...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I use dankungs 1745's but single tubes.

You can just order a foot Blue theratube one ebay for around 2 bucks. That will work great as sleeves.

Just use any small diameter tubes.

Hope that helps!

SMS

oh by the way i learned everything i know from dgui.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pm capnjoe , he will/should definately know about DGUI set up and whatever else is pfs related .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Hello fellow pickle fork shooter enthusiasts,
> 
> If you happen to shoot your PFS with tubes, what size and length tubes do you use on your pickle fork shooters? I understand that master Dgui uses latex tubing from master Tex Shooter with larger sleeves to protect and extend tube life where the tubes rub against the forks. I want to shoot 1/4" and 3/8" steel.
> 
> ...


If it's for the slingshot I think it is, I have had best results using 2040 for the 1/4" and 1745 for the 3/8".


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

1842


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> dhansen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fellow pickle fork shooter enthusiasts,
> ...


you shoot a PFS ? my world has just turned upside down .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > dhansen said:
> ...


Come on man, you know me better than that. I'd rather slam my cock in a car door than shoot a PFS. That's why I designed and build the Wrench.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


OMG ! thats great to hear . i thought you "changed" during your self imposed sabbatical .

and why are your killing roosters with car doors ? :neener: :rofl:


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. 

Actually the tubes are for several different PFShooters. I have 2 from Dgui I'd like to try tubes on. I also have made a couple that I want to try tubes on. Don't know if I'd put tubes on my Wrench. Might experiment some day.

Gotta love those small shooters. They are way too much fun.


----------

